# Freebox et Localisation



## SeSaSu (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour les Maceux !

J'ai des soucis avec mon ipad2 16GB wifi tout récent, en effet la localisation est impossible, tout est ok dans les réglages mais rien n'y fait la localisation est impossible autant sur Plans, que sur Mappy, que sur Localiser (iCloud)...

Par précaution j'ai fait un hard reset puis un restore par itunes suivi d'un hard reset mais toujours rien...

du coup direction un centre de réparation Apple, on teste rapidement l'ipad, et surprise, la localisation est parfaite et instantanée.

Du coup ma coupable serait ma Freebox, mais je ne sais que faire, quelle option trifouiller et je n'imagine pas appeller la hotline Free... :mouais:

Est ce que c'est déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous ? Vous savez quoi faire ?

Merci les amis


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2012)

Ta freebox est elle récente? Pour que tu sois localisé, il faut qu'elle soit connue par le réseau (Google, mappy et autre...). Donc l faut qu'un camion de Google and ci soit passé dans ta rue pour repérer ton réseau lorsqu'il existait... Et il ne font pas ça tous les jours...


----------



## SeSaSu (21 Janvier 2012)

Il me semblait que la localisation se fesait via IP

Je vois pas à quel moment le camion entre en jeu.

A moins que tu parles de StreetView ?

EDIT : Et ma Freebox c'est la HD , celle juste avant la Révolution (qui soit dit en passant semble aussi avoir des ennuis avec le matos de la Pomme)


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Janvier 2012)

SeSaSu a dit:


> Du coup ma coupable serait ma Freebox, mais je ne sais que faire, quelle option trifouiller et je n'imagine pas appeller la hotline Free... :mouais:
> 
> Est ce que c'est déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous ? Vous savez quoi faire ?
> 
> Merci les amis


Je n'ai pas de pbm de localisation avec ma freebox v5. Pas sûr que ton problème vienne de là.


----------



## SeSaSu (21 Janvier 2012)

C'est peut être des réglages de ma FreeBoxHD, en effet le réparateur Apple chez qui je me suis rendu avait aussi une FreeBox et tout a marché parfaitement...

Je vous raconte pas comment je suis passé pour un nul 

Mais le souci c'est que je vois pas quel réglage peut influer sur ça...

J'ai aussi remarqué que la fonction "Déterminer la position" de mon MBP dans les réglages du fuseau horaire ne marche pas non plus...

C'est à se tirer les cheveux !


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ta freebox est elle récente? Pour que tu sois localisé, il faut qu'elle soit connue par le réseau (Google, mappy et autre...). Donc l faut qu'un camion de Google and ci soit passé dans ta rue pour repérer ton réseau lorsqu'il existait... Et il ne font pas ça tous les jours...



                              
:hosto:

C'est génial, ton truc.
T'avales une puce GPS, t'attends le camion Google, et, hop, t'as une coloscopie gratuite.


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Janvier 2012)

SeSaSu a dit:


> C'est peut être des réglages de ma FreeBoxHD, en effet le réparateur Apple chez qui je me suis rendu avait aussi une FreeBox et tout a marché parfaitement...
> 
> Je vous raconte pas comment je suis passé pour un nul
> 
> ...


Il y en a qui savent peut-être mais en tous cas je n'ai pas fait de réglage sur ma freebox pour être localisé. D'ailleurs, la localisation marche dès que je suis connecté quel que soit le réseau wifi. Tu as ce problème uniquement chez toi ?


----------



## SeSaSu (22 Janvier 2012)

Oui il semblerait que le pb sot uniquement chez moi, maintenant j'ai pas vraiment trop sorti mon iPad non plus.

Je rajoute encore une petite info pour mon problème, la localisation par le WiFi marche parfaitement sur GoogleMaps sur mon téléphone Android. Je vais ressortir mon vieux iPhone EDGE et je teste pour voir...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2012)

ta freebox ne sait pas ou elle est... pour que la localisation soit effective, il faut que l'on enregistre le réseau et sa position GPS... le camion passe dans ta rue (comme streetview), enregistre le nom de ton réseau, sa position GPS, et alimente tranquillement une BDD...

je ne voit pas comment cela peut marcher autrement... La freebox ne possède pas de GPS, et je doute que l'Ipad puisse communiquer avec le fichier client de Free....


----------



## SeSaSu (22 Janvier 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> ta freebox ne sait pas ou elle est... pour que la localisation soit effective, il faut que l'on enregistre le réseau et sa position GPS... le camion passe dans ta rue (comme streetview), enregistre le nom de ton réseau, sa position GPS, et alimente tranquillement une BDD...
> 
> je ne voit pas comment cela peut marcher autrement... La freebox ne possède pas de GPS, et je doute que l'Ipad puisse communiquer avec le fichier client de Free....



Je suis pas du tout certain que ça soit comme ça que ça se passe...

Mais supposons que ça soit comme ça.

Comment expliquer que mon tél sous Android n'ai pas de pb de localisation par le WiFi (j'ai bien pris soin de désactiver la localisation réseau cellulaire ainsi que le GPS)


----------



## arbaot (22 Janvier 2012)

c'est une des possibilités
il y a aussi le signalement du spot Wifi à des bases de données commme JiWire
ou la collecte de position par les Smartphones (remenber le location-gate)

si ton telephone te localise correctement c'est que les bornes Wifi auxquelles il se connecte sont bien géolocalisées


----------

